# Getting medical marijuana



## Coglassartist (Jun 17, 2008)

Check this out.

*EDIT*
SPAM is strictly prohibited at MP. 
   Medical exemptions _cannot_ be purchased. 
  Charging a sick person for a "step by step" guide should be a offense rewarded with a good tar 'n feathering."IMHO"


----------



## Coglassartist (Jun 17, 2008)

It helped me, if you wanna help people ull keep the link.

*EDIT*
  Chargeing sick people for "information"??  "Ain't gonna' happen here 
   "IF" the information was FREE, I would consider leaving the link. 
    You will notice that MarPassion is "FREE", we don't charge for the valuable information here.

..one more word of advice.. When a member of the staff deletes a link or thread. Re-posting it is grounds for suspension. OR... for $10 I can mail you a brochure, on how to retain your membership here...


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 17, 2008)

quit spamming that website that does'nt even work, or you will be banned before you know it.


----------



## Coglassartist (Jun 17, 2008)

it does work. dont type the www. ...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2008)

Coglassartist said:
			
		

> *EDIT*
> OR... for $10 I can mail you a brochure, on how to retain your membership here...


 


I still can't stop laughing. I am going to make a strain and name it Hick.


----------



## juicebox (Jun 30, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I still can't stop laughing. I am going to make a strain and name it Hick.


lol....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 30, 2008)

I dont get it


----------



## Hick (Jul 1, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I still can't stop laughing. I am going to make a strain and name it Hick.



..Dad gummit 'hal, my panties get all bunched up when I feel that someone is trying to take advantage of the sick or disabled. ...:fid: hee hee
 IMHO.. if they were truely interested in "helping" , the information would be free, or no more than the price of a postage stamp. 
  I checked the link. I smelled a scam.  "Want to know how to get medical mj? Send me $10, I'll mail you a pamplet."  :**:


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 1, 2008)

Ya man, I agree. Info should be free. This is the internet.


----------

